# 3-4sec of pixelation top of EVERY hour



## joewo (Apr 17, 2012)

Just got a Hopper system. Reception all around is near 100 so good signal. At top of EVERY hour there is 3-4 seconds of pixelation of picture and skipping of sound. This only happens at the top of the hour and otherwise picture is 100% perfect. Clear shot to sky...no wires no nothing in view...clear skies. This happens on Joeys too so I think it is the main unit doing something. This happens every hour at the top of the hour without fail 24/7. I ran a switch test that passed all around. 

Is the hopper changing guide time at that time resulting in some sort of data hiccup?

Anyone else having this issue?
Hardly a deal breaker just really wondering what it is doing.
Thanks


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Are you sure it is at the top of every hour?

Dish has had a semi-notorious bug that every 4 hours would result in glitches like you describe. I wrestled with Dish for a while over this on my 722 a year or two back... the answer was that the firmware was "choking" essentially on some regular (every four hours) table updates at the uplink.

Sometimes they fix it... sometimes it comes back...

That's why I'm wondering if yours is really every hour or if it just seems that way.


----------



## joewo (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the input Stewart.

I saw it specifically for several consecutive hours this afternoon as I was Twittering with Dish Tech Support that really didnt answer anything. It is not every 4 hours by any stretch it is far more often than that.

i just got the system at the first of the month. I guess turning it off then unplugging it for over 1 minute might be the best thing to try? Let's see what that does for me.

But specifically no it is not happening only 6 times a day....every 4 hours...by any stretch.

Thanks...


----------



## tchan2700 (Apr 18, 2012)

I had the pixellation issue about once a week on the Hopper. I had to reset the thing and it would go away for a week. I finally called Dish and they sent out a tech with a new Hopper.

Funny thing is the replacement Hopper was defective. Luckily he had another one and I haven't had any issues at all. Hope this helps.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I saw a similar thread on satguys yesterday. I've been checking my 2 Hoppers and haven't seen anything yet. They both have S207.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This does sound different then. The every-four-hours thing was similar and more tough to prove to Dish that it was happening. I had to have a tech on the phone watching with me at the top of the next expected problem before they knew I wasn't exaggerating something.

It probably is worth an unplug/reset to see if that helps. IF that helps, then watch for it to come back... IF it comes back then I'd call Dish and see because you might either have a Hopper hardware issue OR a dish alignment/cabling issue in play.


----------



## joewo (Apr 17, 2012)

I unplugged for a full minute and the issue continues. For about 3 seconds or so every hour. I saw it at 3pm 4pm 5pm and I can predict when it is going to happen with a digital clock showing minutes and seconds. It never fails to happen. Any settings that I could check? As I started before I did a successful switch test and all satellites are full strength and I just got this system a month ago. 

Thanks


----------



## Boobie1998 (Oct 6, 2007)

I noticed this and wondering if anyone knows how to fix it? Was watching a 30 min show and saw it happen at 8pm and then again at 830pm. It's not only every half hour. Yesterday I saw it after a hour show ended.


----------



## joewo (Apr 17, 2012)

Mine happens at the top of every hour. I can look at my digital watch count it down and I tell the TV picture to pixelate...and it does. So with me it is every hour at the top of the hour exactly. I guess I will call Dish to see what they say.


----------



## Boobie1998 (Oct 6, 2007)

joewo said:


> Mine happens at the top of every hour. I can look at my digital watch count it down and I tell the TV picture to pixelate...and it does. So with me it is every hour at the top of the hour exactly. I guess I will call Dish to see what they say.


Can u let us know what they say?

Thanks


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

It happens when the EPG changes from one program to the next whether it is on the hour or :05 or :15 or any other time. It won't happen on the hour in the middle of a two-hour program.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

John79605 said:


> It happens when the EPG changes from one program to the next whether it is on the hour or :05 or :15 or any other time. It won't happen on the hour in the middle of a two-hour program.


EPG changing ? I would imagine if it happening when you invoke EPG screen ... but during normal viewing a program ? Nay. No need to change anything in EPG if it not on screen.


----------

